# crappy ride!



## SER_GUY (Feb 9, 2003)

my 97 SE-R came with the struts and coils ( KYB GR2/ dont know what coils, but they are purple) front and rear when i bought it
from a friend. And the ride sucks, sure it handles great but 
i have to take potholes at 5mph!! I am trying to sell the car 
( for antoer SE-R 5-SPEED) and i dont think it will sell with a 
shity ride. Why is the ride so bad, the struts arent that
old either.

By the way the coils are lowering coils to, i have to watch 
out for speed bumps.


----------

